# The Rise of Industry and Civilization, and Sin.



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 7, 2006)

Civilization without Christ and God, is settled in unbelief. The advancement of man in this ensues a carnal false security. False security says that "I'm OK," when really, they are being self deceived. This was Lamech's boast, and what man has quickly come to in light of the fall.

May 7, 2006
Civilization and Lamech, Genesis 4:17-26, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

Podcast here:
http://www.apuritansmind.com/podcast/podcastsermons.xml


----------

